# Another democrat lie exposed...global warming



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

http://canadafreepress.com/index.php/article/17102



> Jones claims the files were obtained illegally as if that absolves the content. It doesnâ€™t and it is enough to destroy all their careers.


Most people haven't seen much on this yet due to fact the media hates to report on things contrary to their agenda :wink:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

One of the major agenda's is to slow down the Industrialization of other nations....ie china, india. Why do you think Obama and other Presidents and appointee's have been flying around and toting the Climate Change or Global Warming stuff. They want these countries to be dependent on the US....but yet all of this has done is slow down or put sanctions on the US industry.

Our great leaders know what is best.... uke:


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

Lets keep it simple. There is not a shred of proof to support the idea humans are responsible for global warming. Or that it is anymore than the natural hot and cold periods. Does Al Gore or some Dems thiink we have a themostat for the planet. We had an ice age that ended 10 thousand years ago, shame on those cavemen and their SUVs. What is for sure is that it changed Al Gore net worth from a few million dollars after he left office to over 200 mllion dollars at last count. Who said Al was just a big dummy. Slick operator is what I would call him.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

All the sheep that were/are big believers have been hoodwinked ...sad really ...it's like telling a 3 year old that there's no SANTA :biggrin:


----------

